

[video] Understanding Viral PR + Marketing for Start-ups (3 min) - benk_tech
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGys-K9dgk0

======
ScholarGary
This is one of the best tutorials about marketing/PR that I've every seen
online! Keep up the great work...

